# Raw Eggs?



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this okay to add into Mandy's dry puppy food? She is currently on Blue Buffalo and I would like to add in a few things. What else would be recommended to add in? Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes it's fine. she can even have the shell! Yogurt, with live cultures, is good too.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08yes it's fine. she can even have the shell! Yogurt, with live cultures, is good too.


How often? We already do yogurt!







Anything else?


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

Since she likes yogurt....thought I could share this with you:

KONG stuffing....

1. 1 cup fat free natural yogurt
2. 1 tablespoon peanut butter
3. 1/2 cup oat meal
4. 1/2 cup of water

Mix it all together and pour in ice cube tray....VOILA!
Yummy ice cubes to stuff the kong with before I leave for work! Maya LOVES it!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I give all my dogs 1 raw egg with shell everyday


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDmayaSince she likes yogurt....thought I could share this with you:
> 
> KONG stuffing....
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! She will love this!! Thanks!


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainI give all my dogs 1 raw egg with shell everyday


Thank you! What have you noticed the eggs help with..health wise? Skin? Coat?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice coat and skin.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pretty much anything that's not harmful to dogs they can have. Meats, cheese, yogurt, eggs, potatoes, fish, etc. There are a couple fruits and veggies to avoid like grapes, raisins, onions, macadamia nuts, no raw salmon.

I wouldn't feed the shell with the egg. It is pretty much all calcium which should be present in the proper ratio in the commercial food you feed. No need to overdo it especially with a growing pup.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice coat and skin yes, but also just for overall good health. The egg is considered the perfect protein. It is highly digestable and contains a full array of amino acids.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

don't forget Rayden's favorite veggie, sweet potatoes! he loves them, raw or cooked.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark eats raw eggs (shell and all) a few times per week. It keeps the coat nice and shinny.

Actually this morning I made myself some scrambled eggs and was full after a few bites, so he got some of that too.. he was one happy puppy!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Kilo eats 4 raw eggs a day. 2 with his breakfast and then 2 for a snack before dinner.
He LOVES THEM!


----------

